# Staggered Wheels



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

I am looking at a set of wheels in 18s that are 40mm in the front and 38mm in the rear. Do you think they would fit with no issues with a 245/40/18 in the front and a 265/35/18 rear with those offsets.

Also what do you think about 19s with a 40mm offset all around.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

RKLamb said:


> I am looking at a set of wheels in 18s that are 40mm in the front and 38mm in the rear. Do you think they would fit with no issues with a 245/40/18 in the front and a 265/35/18 rear with those offsets.
> 
> Also what do you think about 19s with a 40mm offset all around.


40mm in the front would work,but the 38mm in the rear I'd say no.

I think you need at least a 45mm in the rear and still may have to roll/grind your rear quarters unless you do a smaller width on the rear.

I'm not a wheel and tire expert though.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If you let us know the wheel widths it'd be easier.


----------



## RKLamb (Jan 27, 2011)

06gtoin216 said:


> If you let us know the wheel widths it'd be easier.


ALright on the 19s, they have a 40mm offset so I was thinking 245/45/18 all on around

On the staggered they are 18x8 front 40mm offset 245/45/18 and the rear 38mm offset 18.x9 I was thinking 275/35/18


----------



## ICE05 (Jan 27, 2009)

Watch out with the front wheels. There is a rubbing issue that occurs on the inner sidewall with the stock tires 245/45/17, so I am guessing that the same issue would be present with the wider, lower profile tires.


----------

